# Ipod  devient dictaphone?



## Arezoum (5 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
Je voulais juste savoir si Ipod touch 2G fonctionne comme un dictaphone ordinaire  ou pas?


----------



## fandipod (6 Octobre 2008)

Bhe le prlbème c'est qu'il faut des écoueturs avec un dictaphone à part si tu as un micro sur la prise dock que tu as acheté en plus.....


----------



## fl0rent (10 Octobre 2008)

Mais est ce qu'avec les nouveaux ecouteurs Apple ca marche ?


----------



## fandipod (10 Octobre 2008)

Oui cela peuvent fonctionner :http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB770G/A?fnode=MTY1NDA0Ng&mco=MTczMDA0OQ&p=3&s=topSellers


Mais ils ne sont pas encore dispo....


----------



## Arezoum (15 Octobre 2008)

Dans ce cas là comment peut-on activer ce microphone pour enregistrer le son? j'ai un micro mais je sais pas si il marche ou pas.


----------

